# Zaph Audio on Madisound



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has built some of the new ZAPH Audio DIY kits offered on Madisound's website. The prices look really good and I was thinking of maybe building something from that collection for my computer room. Also, the recession buster kit with the Scan-speak and Vifa tweet looks tempting. I wondering how they would compare side by side for a two channel.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on some of the Zaph builds?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know I have seen these mentioned here, but not being much on DIY speakers I can't comment on them. Maybe someone will eventually chime in. :huh:

Not sure if these will help any or not...

My Zaph ZD3C Center Channel Project

Zaph ZDT-3.5 Build


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Bob, I've not yet built anything from Zaph's design library but I can tell you that most anything he suggests/designs will sound very good. He has extremely high standards and a good set of ears. I wouldn't hesitate to build anything he's suggested. 

However, the recession buster kit with the Scan Rev drivers *IS* very tempting. I almost fell victim to them myself :bigsmile:


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

What's your budget for the system Bob? What needs must this system meet for you?


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Well somewhere down the line I want to get my computer room setup with a 2.1 channel setup. I already have a sub (8" ORB audio sub). The room is 14' X 16. This will be strictly for music. Also, I don't have a receiver. I'm leaning toward the Recession buster kit. Sounds like it would meet my needs, but the Zaph stuff is more affordable. Budget is $400 for my mains. I don't want to spend $399 just because that's my budget though. Like I said earlier, I have time to build things so I just want to put the bug out right now and get something that I love.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Bob, if you're looking for budget good sound I've got some ideas that might interest you. Up until two weeks ago (when I sold them) I ran a pair of Lotus BVR speakers that I'd built. The design is from Dave and Scott from Frugal-horn.com

If you're looking to build something interesting and want to keep it inexpensive this is definitely the way to go. I've still got a pair of similar towers that I finished up right before I sold the Lotus BVR's that you could demo if you want. Really the only costs you'd have would be the drivers, the wood/materials and you're time. I run them off a 15 watt amp and they get VERY loud for me. Louder than I'd realistically need to listen but I know it's fun to blast it every once in a while.


----------

